# For those who have applied to foster or rescue recently



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

If you have applied to foster or to rescue recently, please send me an email privately. HRI posts the names of those who have applied and asks if anyone knows them and can vouch for them. I know many of you by first name, but not last. 

This helps speed up the process. Please contact me or someone you know from rescue to let them know you have applied. We can then let rescue know you are more than wonderful in character and love of the breed!

Many of you met Ursula at the Nationals...and she also only knows you by your first name! 

Thank you for thinking of HRI and loving this breed.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*thank you!*

I will let HRI know as soon as you post to me! So far two folks have let me know.

Thank you!


----------

